# how to increase or decrease between the key or chord of a song



## MrAlenNG (Nov 12, 2012)

i want to sing a song but when i sing with the instrument it seem like hit my vocal cord at the same position(move little bit only). so, i want to sing with much more movement of my vocal chord so that i can accurately create a note...is it this possible...please


thanks you


----------



## Jaws (Jun 4, 2011)

MrAlenNG said:


> i want to sing a song but when i sing with the instrument it seem like hit my vocal cord at the same position(move little bit only). so, i want to sing with much more movement of my vocal chord so that i can accurately create a note...is it this possible...please
> 
> thanks you


Are you trying to sing and play at the same time?


----------

